# Shell configuration problems.. del, home, end, tab, complete, etc



## MPaans (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to FreeBSD, but I do have some experience with linux (linux from scratch).. I recently got a dedicated server with a fresh install of FreeBSD. I'm all ready to configure my server, but the shell (and vim) key binding seem quite different from what I'm used.

I think what I want is pretty basic, and if I use the "*set -o emacs*", my shell (bash) is responding quite like what I'm used to, except for the Delete key, and Tab. Delete gives me a tilde, and Tab doesn't auto complete files/dirs.

I've been at it for hours, and getting a little desperate. (Meaning I signed up to this forum.. usually I can manage to figure things out myself ;p )

So far, I've managed to change the default shell to bash, instead of csh. I used my /etc/profile and /etc/inputrc from my LFS as a template for the FreeBSD server. But it still won't work. (including colors, but that's a luxury)

Vim is also kicking my butt as it behaves quite odd with the Backspace, Delete, End, Home, etc. keys..

I've been over a lot of man pages, forums, websites, etc. But still no solution. I've seen many posts where people have the same problem, but no real solutions. It seems to me there's some sort of basic setting I'm missing?..

TERM is saying xterm, just like in LFS.. and the config files (I know of) match up. I could change my putty settings, but I think that will just add more variables to this problem, while it works fine with my LFS servers.

Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## dandelion (Jan 4, 2011)

Try previous threads - [thread=13950]one[/thread], [thread=15662]two[/thread]. [Delete], [Home], etc. keys usually don't work due to incorrect termcap record for your terminal. They're rarely not binded by default, certainly not in vim, emacs, ash, bash, zsh, mc.


----------



## MPaans (Jan 5, 2011)

I am such an idiot! Turns out that my user's shell was /bin/sh, instead of /usr/local/bin/bash.

Amazing how you sometimes overlook the obvious.. :r


----------

